# Odessa 2012 Tejano Super Show



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

YES! THIS IS IT! FINALLY! an official lowrider magazine show here in Texas I am so determined I jus found out the show is a month from now and its an official lowrider magazine stop in 2012 this is my opportunity to go check one out for da very 1st time n I aint gotta go outta state NIGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA lol im lookin into details on entry fee, hotel, etc once I find that out we'll see if I end up goin or not ANYWAYS besides me- whos goin n whos showin? if I go daz wats up fuck it if I lose jus wanna get dat experience n see wat its like to compete ina REAL OFFICIAL LOWRIDER SHOW n if I go ill have a new suprise jus for Odessa ohh yeah gotta love it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Dam I must make this show now


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Damn first qualifier of the year.... good luck to the homies that are showing...


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

WILL U BE GOING?


:RO~Chucky: said:


> Damn first qualifier of the year.... good luck to the homies that are showing...


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Damn first qualifier of the year.... good luck to the homies that are showing...




Hmmmmmm............Make the trip u only few miles away bring sal with u


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

cone_weezy said:


> Hmmmmmm............Make the trip u only few miles away bring sal with u


Ill be in houston that weekend for the WEGO Tour... idk if TonyO is down to hit both thats alot of driving... Chuckys Revenge might not be donr by then so i might wait...


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

ATX said:


> YES! THIS IS IT! FINALLY! an official lowrider magazine show here in Texas I am so determined I jus found out the show is a month from now and its an official lowrider magazine stop in 2012 this is my opportunity to go check one out for da very 1st time n I aint gotta go outta state NIGGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA lol im lookin into details on entry fee, hotel, etc once I find that out we'll see if I end up goin or not ANYWAYS besides me- whos goin n whos showin? if I go daz wats up fuck it if I lose jus wanna get dat experience n see wat its like to compete ina REAL OFFICIAL LOWRIDER SHOW n if I go ill have a new suprise jus for Odessa ohh yeah gotta love it


Its all good atx I got a little pumped up for my first lowrider show it was a good experience for me and my family.


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Hope we can make it out there!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THIS SHOW WILL STILL BE ALL TEJANO STYLE BY NICK, BUT ITS COOL LOWRIDER WANTS TO GET INVOLVED WITH TX AGAIN THOUGH, ON SAME DAY AS WEGO SHOW TOO,NOT MAKING EITHER SINCE MY BIKE WILL BE IN MUSEUM TILL SPRING, GOOD LUCK TO WHO GO AND POST PICS


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer (Oct 20, 2011)

Wish I still lived in Texas...


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Klique will be showing.


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

Not showing but i'll be there taking pics. Hopefully i'll get to meet some of you guys.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

TTT Ill be goning


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

we will be there to take the trike frm dallas


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

got my money for da entry fee found out its only $45 to pre reg let's see wat happens


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

sent my money order for da Tejano Super Show....NEVER STOP CHASIN MY DREAMS TIL I D-I-E


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

cum get u sum said:


> we will be there to take the trike frm dallas


already! ill say wats up to you wen I see you


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll be their tryin to defend my Bike Chamion Title (BOS)!!


----------



## Money Never Sleeps (Oct 8, 2012)

damn sounds like some heavy hitters are going to this show... wish it wasnt like 25 hours away... hopefully someone will post some pics


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll have the pics covered.


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

GT EDITION MIGHT BE THERE STILL UP IN THE AIR


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$POCKET CHANGE$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

paid for my reservations Chamillion will be showing for da very 1st time at a real official LRM show TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

cum get u sum said:


> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$POCKET CHANGE$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Ohhh snap its going down! You have a full display yet?


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

yea bro


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't wait to see photos.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

This is a great show. I have been twice. you will not be disapointed. My brother is trying to show a bike at this event. We shall see if we make it.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

juangotti said:


> This is a great show. I have been twice. you will not be disapointed. My brother is trying to show a bike at this event. We shall see if we make it.


Already! can't wait to meet all da good gente at da show dis is gonn be my very 1st bein at any LRM show win or lose I jus wanna have a good time it ain't easy gettin der to dis point pero I came a long way n I deserve it


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

here's 1 of my parts that ill be showing at da Odessa Supershow- da butterfly sprocket I havent shown dis part ina minute


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

planning on it....


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

have fun.out there atx, I member when my 1st ever show was LOWRIDER MAG 2009 san bernardino. It go popping n from there it progressed


ATX said:


> here's 1 of my parts that ill be showing at da Odessa Supershow- da butterfly sprocket I havent shown dis part ina minute


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

heres another part dat Im gonn be showin at da LRM Tejano Super Show in Odessa- da ala pedals REAL LOWRIDERS DONT LET NADA STOP EM! dey keep goin all da way now thats NORTHSIDE REAL!


----------



## freddy915 (Jan 1, 2008)

will be going


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

cum get u sum said:


> yea bro


pARTS CAME OUT SICK. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Jus gotta call frm Texas Tours they got my money order I'm goin to LRM in Odessa- already! Now it's time for my surprise


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

finally got my sprocket on Chamillion its those precious moments you have to take


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

jus got back from the Dias De Los Muertos carshow here in my hometown Austin- outta 13 bikes I won 2nd place best of show for lowrider bikes cant complain this is my 1st 2nd place award Ive gotten outta this whole year


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ATX said:


> jus got back from the Dias De Los Muertos carshow here in my hometown Austin- outta 13 bikes I won 2nd place best of show for lowrider bikes cant complain this is my 1st 2nd place award Ive gotten outta this whole year


pics bro pics


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

here's my award that I got for winning 2nd place at Dias de Los Muertos- a poster of the event framed in glass


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets see the bike


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

gettin my surprise worked on TTT


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

ATX said:


> Jus gotta call frm Texas Tours they got my money order I'm goin to LRM in Odessa- already! Now it's time for my surprise


Sorry to break your heart ATX. But this is a sanctioned show. NOT a LRM show..


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

here's pics of all the bikes that were at Dias de Los Muertos las weekend


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Pure Lowriding's bike "Mesmerizer"









































n heres Chamillion- 2nd place best of show lowrider bike Dias De Los Muertos 2012


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thats My Old Frame They Drove From Austin Too Pick Up !






















I Did Everything Too It Then Sold Too Them


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TooThrowed_214 said:


> Thats My Old Frame They Drove From Austin Too Pick Up !
> 
> View attachment 565653
> View attachment 565652
> ...


ya I beat that bike like 3x's ina row this year


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

ATX said:


> ya I beat that bike like 3x's ina row this year



Oh Yeah ?

I Just Did Frame !
I Sold Them Some Custom Handlebars,And Forks I Wonder Where There At ?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Who's ready for the Tejano Supershow?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

does anybody kno how to post pics up of the show here on LIL while your actually there? that be tight jus to show gente a lil more live coverage


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

If I go I can do it. If I got reception.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

anybady........anyone...ANYONE?uffin:


----------



## NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE (Oct 8, 2012)

ATX said:


> I'll be ready once my surprise is done I don't expect to win anything jus wanna have a good time


 DO YOUR THING BRO ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING A GOOD TIME


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

NOKTURNAL_WORLDWIDE said:


> DO YOUR THING BRO ITS ALL ABOUT HAVING A GOOD TIME


alredy


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

10 more days til Odessa time is goin.by fast


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

does anybody kno how many times LRM has been to Odessa? I kno it's not new and it has been done before
I found it ina magazine


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

found this in the Spring 2000 issue


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

been cleaning up my room gettin ready for Odessa gotta show my award again that I won at Dia De Los Muertos las saturday
some ppl may have beat me earlier during the year n got their average trophy pero not all of their awards looks good as mine


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

78mc said:


> Thank you!! The only LRM show is VEGAS...


its only common sence.lol


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

So what major trikes are gonna make the trip to Odessa?


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> So what major trikes are gonna make the trip to Odessa?



why do you want to know :scrutinize:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Aye 78mc, U MAKIN THE TRIP TO oDESSA?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

got the ala pedals n butterfly sprocket ready for Tejano Supershow exactly 1more week n Ill be takin off to Odessa cant wait aint lettin no1 take my happiness away from me not even the haters.... gotta love it!


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

got my lowrider shoes ready for show next weekend I only wear theese on special occasions n Im gonn sport em next year when I start performing my music IM TELLIN YOU....I GOT THAT ST JOHNS SOUND.... NOW THATS NORTHSIDE REAL


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

ATX said:


> got my lowrider shoes ready for show next weekend I only wear theese on special occasions


holy fuck Lowrider has shoes.... with OG ABEL Murals...... :wow:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

ATX said:


> got my lowrider shoes ready for show next weekend I only wear theese on special occasions n Im gonn sport em next year when I start performing my music IM TELLIN YOU....I GOT THAT ST JOHNS SOUND.... NOW THATS NORTHSIDE REAL


Lol performing? Ese gunna sound like b-rad from Malibu most wanted aha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

3 MORE DAYS TILL LATINS FINEST IE IS IN ROUTE


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> 3 MORE DAYS TILL LATINS FINEST IE IS IN ROUTE


yall have a safe trip homie:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ljlow82 said:


> yall have a safe trip homie:thumbsup:


Thanks bro, see u there?


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LEAVING TOMARROW, TTT


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Damm people better post pictures n videos


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LAS VEGAS HAS JUS ARRIVED TO ODESSA, 1 BAD ASS RIDE


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LAS VEGAS HAS JUS ARRIVED TO ODESSA, 1 BAD ASS RIDE


Great pics......


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> LAS VEGAS HAS JUS ARRIVED TO ODESSA, 1 BAD ASS RIDE


You know the rules.... Pics or it never happened


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

96tein said:


> You know the rules.... Pics or it never happened


It did happen saw the car in a closed in trailer, but widow wasnt there he was in yuma,az lol lowrider magazine fb posted.the pic


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

cone_weezy said:


> It did happen saw the car in a closed in trailer, but widow wasnt there he was in yuma,az lol lowrider magazine fb posted.the pic


Yeah I seen that pic


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

Heading out to Hoedessa taking 3 bikes see you there widow maker .


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

In EL PASO TX n thats NORTHSIDE REAL!TEAM CALI TTMFT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

regalicious said:


> Heading out to Hoedessa taking 3 bikes see you there widow maker .


:thumbsup: TTT CATCH ME EITHER AT MY BIKES OR AT THE KRAZY KUTTING BOOTH


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Post some pics


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

JUS GOT TO THE MARRIOT, GUNNA POST PICS AS FAST AS I CAN. TO TIRED


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> JUS GOT TO THE MARRIOT, GUNNA POST PICS AS FAST AS I CAN. TO TIRED


Ur bike looked good.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks bro, I do my best


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Post some pics


x2 :squint:


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thanks bro, I do my best


It was good meeting u today. U guys have a safe trip back.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Thanks bro, I do my best


How did you do overthere Youngster?


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Post some pics


X3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

who beat up atx???????


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

No pics yet -_- who took best of show and semi category


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> No pics yet -_- who took best of show and semi category


Best of show CRUEL AND UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT..ONDA WEST TEXAS .


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

oneofakind said:


> Best of show CRUEL AND UNUSUAL PUNISHMENT..ONDA WEST TEXAS .


Thank u brother. Did u end up going to Texas


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

best graphics, best paint, 1st full,bos


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

Semi went to gargoilebike 1st
I took 2nd bos full and 2nd bos trike best upholstery
pocket change took 1st.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

jus got back home from Odessa didn't win anything pero hadda good time


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

Who took 1st 2nd and 3rd best of show


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

ATX said:


> jus got back home from Odessa didn't win anything pero hadda good time


bahahahaha


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone take a best of n didnt get it, I had no time to stay for it.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

To see if gargoyal had took anything for best of


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Cruel & unusual punishment took 1st in full , 1st BOS, best graphics, best paint, best display !!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

RUBIO1987 said:


> Cruel & unusual punishment took 1st in full , 1st BOS, best graphics, best paint, best display !!!!!!!


congrats bro


----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks!!!


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## RUBIO1987 (Oct 3, 2007)

Who placed in 20" simi???


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Someone post pics -_-


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

RUBIO1987 said:


> Who placed in 20" simi???


1. Gargoyal lfbc inland empire
2. Delegations inland empire
3. Idk


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LIL GOODTIMES CC said:


> Someone post pics -_-


Take it easy.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

mr.widow-maker said:


> Take it easy.


Hurry up!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Clown Confusion said:


> did any one from cali go


 widowmaker i think went


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

N some vatos frm ie too


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

DELEGATIONS INLAND EMPIRE 20inch 2nd place semi . N SOME CARS. TECNIQUES LA. IMPERIALS LA. LIFESTYLE LA


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

mr.widow-maker said:


> DELEGATIONS INLAND EMPIRE 20inch 2nd place semi . N SOME CARS. TECNIQUES LA. IMPERIALS LA. LIFESTYLE LA


Post a picture of the bike that took 2 in semi.


----------



## cum get u sum (Aug 7, 2012)

well i took best trike of show ,bests mods,best mural, now its time to tear it down for vegas am cumin out hard


----------



## CoonrodsCustoms972 (Oct 7, 2011)

cum get u sum said:


> well i took best trike of show ,bests mods,best mural, now its time to tear it down for vegas am cumin out hard

















:thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

ima start posting my pics later on today of the Odessa show even tho I didnt get anything gente cant say I was bullshittin I showed up I hadda good time n thats all that matters


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Finally someone going to post pics


----------



## ENDANGERED SPECIES (Jul 2, 2010)

mr.widow-maker said:


> DELEGATIONS INLAND EMPIRE 20inch 2nd place semi . N SOME CARS. TECNIQUES LA. IMPERIALS LA. *LIFESTYLE LA*


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Guess no one took pix


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

not much comp out there i see


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

yea, its a lil underestamated i guess. The quality of magnificos bikes where better. wether it was radical, street or semi.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm 1/2 way done My home computers a lil slow pero all of em be posted by end of the day


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST INLAND EMPIRE BIKE CLUB.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

*THIS SHOW WAS CRACKING UNTILL 2 IN THE MORNING FROM SATURDAY TO SUNDAY. THEN CAME LEFT N CAME BACK AT 9 AM N IT WAS STILL POPPING. BEST OUT OF TOWN SHOW I HAD WENT TO. :thumbsup:*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Ay foo u should replace widow maker with that sexy green bike lol


FOR WHAT? I got both already


----------



## Wiick3d951 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sick one that green bike is sicker in my opinion


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Wiick3d951 said:


> Sick one that green bike is sicker in my opinion


:thumbsup:


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

i was gonna get the green one when it was up for sale but some one got it b4 i had all the grip


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


> *THIS SHOW WAS CRACKING UNTILL 2 IN THE MORNING FROM SATURDAY TO SUNDAY. THEN CAME LEFT N CAME BACK AT 9 AM N IT WAS STILL POPPING. BEST OUT OF TOWN SHOW I HAD WENT TO. :thumbsup:*


VERY GOOD SHOW. THANKS FOR MAKING THE TRIP WITH US WM. WELL WORK THE 900 PLUS MILES WE DROVE. 3RD YEAR IN A ROW FOR ME PERSONALLY AND EACH YEAR THE BIKE SEEN IS GROWING OUT THERE. FEELS GREAT TO SEE QUITE A FEW BIKE WITH KRAZY KUTTING PARTS ON IT. THANKS FOR SHARING THE PICS!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

:thumbsup:


KrazyKutting said:


> VERY GOOD SHOW. THANKS FOR MAKING THE TRIP WITH US WM. WELL WORK THE 900 PLUS MILES WE DROVE. 3RD YEAR IN A ROW FOR ME PERSONALLY AND EACH YEAR THE BIKE SEEN IS GROWING OUT THERE. FEELS GREAT TO SEE QUITE A FEW BIKE WITH KRAZY KUTTING PARTS ON IT. THANKS FOR SHARING THE PICS!!! LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

will post more of my pic later today.


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dgriego (Sep 7, 2011)

will post some more tomorrow


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

*from 18 pages down to 9.....* :scrutinize:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

D Twist said:


> *from 18 pages down to 9.....* :scrutinize:


Goodjob, your earning your money....


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Goodjob, your earning your money....


*still waiting on your payment....*


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

D Twist said:


> *still waiting on your payment....*


Its in the mail........


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

D Twist said:


> *from 18 pages down to 9.....* :scrutinize:


One topic down now onto the other 700 lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

D Twist said:


> *from 18 pages down to 9.....* :scrutinize:


C'mon. Admit it. That was some funny shit you deleted.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> C'mon. Admit it. That was some funny shit you deleted.


Lmao I agree there was some great things there worth the time to read.


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

JUSTDEEZ said:


> C'mon. Admit it. That was some funny shit you deleted.


I still have the pics 



Dtwist you want me to post on facebook and.tag you ??? Lol j/k


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Lmao


----------

